# Dog Killed Neigbor's Cat



## work4livin (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in a rural area and an older man who lives across the road feeds every stray cat in the area. For years I've put up with these cats pooing in my flower beds and in my driveway. He buys them food but that is the extent of his caring for them; no liter boxes, no vet visits, they sleep in an out building on his property.

My 18 month female GS loves to be outside and we have an invisible fence and she can run and play on 10 acres.

Today a kitten, couldn't have been more than 2 months old, wandered onto our property while this neighbor was outside watching. I was also in the yard as was my dog. I shooed the cat back across the road but it came right back into the yard. This time my dog was waiting and the second the kitten was in the yard the dog snapped it up, ran through the yard, shaking it violently back and forward. In less than 5 seconds it was dead. After my initial shock I told the dog to drop it which she did although I had to hold her back while my husband scooped the kitten into a bag.

During this incident the neighbor didn't say a word or attempt to do anything. After the dog dropped the kitten, he went inside his house. Personally I think he was happy to have one less cat to feed because a few weeks ago he mentioned to another neighbor that he was spending a lot of money on cat food.

We brought the dog back inside and she has been acting like her old self all evening.

I have to say that I was surprised at the viciousness in which she killed this kitten. I'm worried that she will now stay close to the property line in front of the house waiting on more to cross over. I suppose this is normal dog behavior, it was just unsettling to watch.

My husband is concerned at the possible diseases these cats might carry and personally neither of us feel we owe an apology. While I do feel bad about the way the kitten died, I do look at it as one less cat pooping on my property.

If this neighbor were to call the Humane society or some other organization, would we be at fault? I've read stories where dogs have been tested on their temperment after such incidents.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

did your dog ever leave your yard? If not, then I doubt there will be an issue this time. But you may want to jump on this prey drive and stop it before she runs thru the invisible fence to kill a cat. And they WILL run thru that fence when they are in drive.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have these stray cats that come on my property to hunt in the woods...there is no question in my mine if my 15 month old catches one they are goners....fortunately they climb trees fast. The cats are trespassing, and it's instinctive for dogs to chase cats....so it is what it is.


----------



## work4livin (Sep 17, 2012)

Jax - my dog never left my yard, she waited until the kitten was in the yard. How do I stop this prey drive? She also chases rabbits through a field on our property, but they run faster and she has never caught one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a plus. If she had left your yard and chased the cat down you might have an issue. I would check your local and state laws though. 
Just because she's never left your yard doesn't mean she won't next time. I would advise you get a trainer to evaluate her and help you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did you see your dog waiting for the kitten to return to your yard???



work4livin said:


> I live in a rural area and an older man who lives across the road feeds every stray cat in the area. For years I've put up with these cats pooing in my flower beds and in my driveway. He buys them food but that is the extent of his caring for them; no liter boxes, no vet visits, they sleep in an out building on his property.
> 
> My 18 month female GS loves to be outside and we have an invisible fence and she can run and play on 10 acres.
> 
> ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think the whole situation kinda stinks. I would be highly upset with my dog if it did something like that. I don't know if its normal behavior. I have 4 dogs and none of them would ever kill a kitten, especially viciously. I would venture to say that you might as well kiss the electric fence good bye, because now she knows she can get them and she will, even if that means going through the fence if she wants the cat bad enough. I'm sure you don't want her to get hit by car.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

It is normal behavior. My dogs live with two cats but I wouldn't expect them to be friendly to one trespassing in the yard.

While the way that she killed the kitten seems vicious to us, its not. It was likely quick and pretty humane as far as killing another animal goes. Dogs are predators, they kill prey. Shaking is a quick way to do it no matter how disturbing it is to us humans. 

I agree with Michelle. I would work with a trainer to get her prey drive under control and reinforce the boundary of the yard. Now that she has caught the kitten, it is more likely that she will accept the shock from the fence if in high drive.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd be mad if that was my cat. Specially cause you were standing right there when it happened. 

I don't want my dogs attacking and killing neighbor cats that come into my yard. I don't want them attacking killing rabid racoons that may come in my yard. I do not want them 'killing' anything unless it was accidental and CERTAINLY not while I was there.

Bummer if you ever take your dog to a relatives house and they have a cat/kitten..........


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

I am sorry that it bothers you, or your dog. That said. I hate that cats are allowed to wander around freely. Everyone accepts it. I hate that they can have a poop in your garden, and its OK. Is it worth a death sentence? Probably not. But people need to keep their cats on their own property, or leashed. IMHO.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> It is normal behavior. My dogs live with two cats but I wouldn't expect them to be friendly to one trespassing in the yard.


It is absolutely normal. It's prey instincts. Is it common? I don't know. I know Jax is fine with the cats that live here but all others are fair game. She's never caught one so have no idea what she would do with them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try calling your local shelter to see if there is a trap and release program. They might come out and spay/neuter all the cats and give them rabies shots. I would be concerned that the cats have no vaccinations as well. On the other hand, it's also been proven there is less disease where there is a feral cat colony because they keep down the rodent population.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

With that many cats roaming around, I'm surprised coyotes are not preying on them. We had a cat hoarder about a block away. It got so bad, I started trapping them and taking them to the shelter. They were in horrible shape, missing ears, hair, and some had abscesses.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> It is normal behavior. My dogs live with two cats but I wouldn't expect them to be friendly to one trespassing in the yard.


See I do expect them to at the very least ignore cats we see outside of the house and they do. We have cats all over the place, they come up to our windows and all of the dogs(even the new one) just walk away. Now I just have to work on the skunks. I can't stand seeing cats outside and there should be a leash law for them to. I do love both dogs and cats.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nigel said:


> With that many cats roaming around, I'm surprised coyotes are not preying on them. We had a cat hoarder about a block away. It got so bad, I started trapping them and taking them to the shelter. They were in horrible shape, missing ears, hair, and some had abscesses.


Around here they are dinner for the coyotes, that is how I brought two in the house. I did not want to hear them getting killed, nor did I want to come home and see them dead in the street. If people want to let their cats out, there are ways to contain them in a secure setting in the yard. I just purchased a tunnel made for cats to go outside in, that is how my cat will get to go out and I know he's safe.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm with_ llombardo_ and _MaggieRoseLee_ on this one.

I try to think about treating others, even animals they way I would want to be treated. If you had 2 month old puppy that happened to wander in the yard of someone who had a dog with a high prey drive, I'm sure you would want that person to do everything possible to prevent your puppy from being attacked.

I've rescued several feral cats, and amazingly none had diseases, only fleas. Many of them are very healthy, we have one near our business that has been there for over 10 years. Maybe you can work with your neighbor and set up traps to catch the ferals and at least get them spayed and neutered. If young enough, bring them to the animal shelter.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I would also be disturbed watching my dog kill a kitten. I believe a lot of dogs view outdoor cats as squirrels, and many dogs will kill a squirrel if given the chance. All the dogs I have owned in my lifetime are great with my cats (inside and outside) and friends cats that we visit and cats in pet stores. Cats outside have always been fair game and I am fine with this. I may get bashed for this, but I live in a low income neighboorhood, a lot of stray and ill kept cats running around and my guys get fleas every summer from them. I DO NOT want stray cats on my property, peeing on my windows, leaving fleas and disturbing my indoor cats. My dogs are encouraged to chase (on command of course) the stray cats off of my property. They are also expected to stop chasing and relax when told to do so. I would not let them catch and kill one of the cats (they are usually on leash when we come across a cat on our property), but that is what is going through their minds while they are chasing the cats. I have never had any of my dogs transfer this idea to pet cats in a building. And they are trained to stop when told to stop, and they must stop. 
I would suggest you train around some cats and get some control before you lose it entirely. Cats are mighty fun to chase and kill and the dog might start making up games to catch cats. And if the frustration builds enough she likely will break through the invisible fence and I'm sure the neighbour will call animal control when there is a german shepherd in his yard killing all his cats. High levels of distraction training, reinforce your fence training and find some cats to work with. 
I don't believe that this one incident means the dog is crazy, most dogs would have done the same thing if it was a squirrel, rat or chipmunk and we wouldn't call a dog out of control for killing a rodent. The dog just needs some solid training.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

It is natural for dogs to chase and kill cats as much as rats and rabbits. Some won't and some need to be trained not to. 

Like it's natural for cats to catch birds.

I would chat to the guy any ways. He may feel bad for the kitten and might want to bury it himself rather than it thrown into your bin. I look at cat people as loving there animals as much as dog people. If your dog died you'd want the body back.

I would also make sure he is cool and not thinking of taking revenge or something. I've had friends dogs die of poisoning.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

One of my older cats was a feral cat. She was born in my yard years ago, then her mom got hit by a car. She would run when I tried to get closer, but when I brought my oldest dog out, that cat would go right up to the dog. She LOVES dogs and that was how she was caught. Oddly my other feral cat also loves dogs, they both seem to have a bond with the dogs. I could never allow my dogs to chase a cat. They aren't allowed to chase any wildlife. Right now I have baby rabbits that were just born out in front of my house. My oldest loves baby anythings and she will defend them if needed.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Allowing them to do and it being a natural instinct are two completely different things. Hence why most people who said it is natural also said to work on control of the prey drive to keep the dog and other cats safe. 

Just because dogs are our pets it doesn't change that they are first predatory animals who need to be taught to do control those instincts and live within our rules.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think many people need to read what the OP wrote again. It sounds as if she had no idea that the dog would do this and was shocked. It's not like she knew full well the dog would kill the cat and then sat by while it happened. 

AND she's asked for advice on how to train the dog so it doesn't happen again.

Is there any useful input on that?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I see lots of comments train it out. I don't believe prey drive can be completely trained out especially in an older dog. I for one sure can't do it. We tried and tried with an Akita we rescued. Eventually we gave up and re-homed the cat. 

Our current girl Tasha became ours after the person who was going to adopt her fell through because she chased the cats. Not a problem with me, I no longer have cats, don't want cats and am happy to let my dogs chase any small furry critters that come into our yard. In fact go get those rabbits that keep eating my plants!!!


----------



## work4livin (Sep 17, 2012)

I appreciate all of your comments. Someone asked if I saw the dog wait for the kitten to return. At the time that this happened I was bringing camping chairs out of my basement to put in the trunk of my car. The neighbor came over to the edge of my yard and the kitten followed him. He asked me a question about having my husband look at his lawn mower. I mentioned the kitten to him (I'll admit it was because I was aggravated that now there was more of these cats), he told me that he wasn't sure what cat she belonged to apparently two of his cats had kittens. So anyway my dog came up and sat beside me. I waited until the neighbor walked back across the road and I saw that the kitten followed him. I walked back to my car, turned my head and the kitten was back. My dog was sitting very close to it and it appeared that the kitten was walking directly toward the dog. My neighbor stood there and saw this but said and did nothing. I put my chairs down and shooed the kitten back across the road. I went back to my car, probably 8 yards away, put the chairs in the trunk. Turned back around, the kitten was back in my yard, the dog walked toward the kitten, I walked toward the dog and in a flash she had the kitten in her mouth and the rest is history. The neighbor stood there the entire time but never said a word, never let out a scream. I was screaming. I told the dog to drop it which she did.

These cats and kittens roam around the neighbors yard and my dog has never ran over to get them. I have a friend who brings her pitbull and husky over because she doesn't have a lot of room for them to get exercise and my dog has never shown any aggression toward them.

Other than her obedience training when I first got her, she is not socialized. We don't take her to dog-friendly stores, dog parks, friends' homes, etc. This is really her first encounter with a kitten, she does chase rabbits through our fields but I've never seen her catch one.

I am going to look into training.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know about it being natural. We have had many dogs over the years, even pits and only one was aggressive towards cats and killed a cat. That dog was a pit pound rescue. Any dogs I have raised are very tolerant of cats.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> I see lots of comments train it out. I don't believe prey drive can be completely trained out especially in an older dog.


Nobody said to train it out. You can't train a drive out. But you can train them that crittering is not ok. The OP's dog is only 18 months old. I agree that it is harder in a 10 yr old dog. I fostered a dog that never made a sound when he snatched up a cat to kill. I used an e-collar for that. he stopped trying to snatch them up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My male was never around cats and I brought him in and held my breath. He barked and sounded like he was going to kill them. When they swatted or hissed, he got defensive. It took about a month for him to accept the swats and to no longer bark at them..It was a lot of supervision, leave its, and watch me's. I never thought he was going to be okay with the cats, but he proved me wrong. He gently noses them and gives them kisses now. I had to make it work, because neither him or the cats were going anywhere.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

llombardo said:


> My male was never around cats and I brought him in and held my breath. He barked and sounded like he was going to kill them. When they swatted or hissed, he got defensive. It took about a month for him to accept the swats and to no longer bark at them..It was a lot of supervision, leave its, and watch me's. I never thought he was going to be okay with the cats, but he proved me wrong. He gently noses them and* gives them kisses *now. I had to make it work, because neither him or the cats were going anywhere.


Those aren't kisses, he's tasting them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OP - my GSD is a well behaved, trained and obedient dog. However, he has killed a stray cat in our barn before. The entire thing took mere seconds. The fault lays on me, as I didn't expect the cat to be in a stall and wasn't paying attention to the signals my dog was giving. 

The trick is to stop the drive before it escalates in his mind to a point where you can no longer control him. Taking him to a trainer will help you recognize the escalation.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor kitty  

Dogs will "kill" and disembowel a stuffed toy....I have always seen that as the behavior that would transfer to a small animal.....my dogs are generally good with cats because I have always had cats and I demand that they behave with them....I have only had one dog that I was concerned about with cats and he ended up moving to a new home because I would not tolerate the pacing and whining trying to get into the cat's safe room...this was a dog I never had intended to keep in the first place...and no matter what I did, I could not stop this behavior...I don't know what he would have done with a cat, but I would not have trusted him with one.

I agree with the suggestion that you research a trap and release program to help with the cat population....feral and semi feral cats do well with these programs, esp with someone providing food to them....

Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'd be mad if that was my cat. Specially cause you were standing right there when it happened.
> 
> I don't want my dogs attacking and killing neighbor cats that come into my yard. I don't want them attacking killing rabid racoons that may come in my yard. I do not want them 'killing' anything unless it was accidental and CERTAINLY not while I was there.
> 
> Bummer if you ever take your dog to a relatives house and they have a cat/kitten..........





wolfstraum said:


> Poor kitty
> 
> Dogs will "kill" and disembowel a stuffed toy....I have always seen that as the behavior that would transfer to a small animal.....my dogs are generally good with cats because I have always had cats and I demand that they behave with them....I have only had one dog that I was concerned about with cats and he ended up moving to a new home because I would not tolerate the pacing and whining trying to get into the cat's safe room...this was a dog I never had intended to keep in the first place...and no matter what I did, I could not stop this behavior...I don't know what he would have done with a cat, but I would not have trusted him with one.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with both. 

Poor kitten. I'd actually be pretty furious with my dog if they killed another animal. But I also have cats and I will rehome a dog pretty quickly if they wont get along with my cats who were here first. Even on walks, I expect my dogs to behave towards any cats we come across or any cats that come into our yard. I have too many family members who have cats and have outdoor cats, that the rules inside in terms of behavior, also apply outside. 

My heart goes out for that kitten. Never got a chance.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very sad for the poor kitty

I have always had cats, indoor cats. All the dogs I have/had are fine with my cats, sleep with them, play with them, wouldn't hurt a hair on their heads.

However, I have no doubt if a strange cat came thru my yard (it's fenced), you can bet my aussies especially would be 'on' it. Whether they'd kill it or not, anyone's guess.
My male most likely would , my female may pounce on it be to rought unintentionally.

My shepherds? Well, I've had a couple who would most likely kill one in the above scenerio. I've had others, (Masi now included), who just a yell from me, would stop them in their tracks tho they'd be 'itching" to get to it.

Dogs will be dogs, I would feel terrible if mine ever did kill a cat in my yard, but it wouldn't surprise me, sad as it is.

I remember many many moons ago, Jake (GSD), was out and I didn't see the local woodchuck in my backyard, he raced up to it, wagging his tail (that dog loved everything), sniffing 'chuck', well "chuck" nailed him in the nose, and that was that. One shake and 'chuck' was no more. If "chuck' hadn't nailed him, Jake probably wouldn't have killed him.

I would be more peeved at the guy across the street watching it all and doing/saying nothing


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My neighbors have a cat that Stella and my other dog bark at whenever the cat is out. I have an e fence and it has contained both of them so far. Even when the e fence was broken without our knowledge, neither dog left the property. 
I personally got sick of my dogs barking at the cat. So I have a remote e collar on Stella in addition to the one that goes with the fence. Am using it to train recall, which helps the bark at the kitty situation. I am pretty sure that if the cat ever wandered into our yard, it would be dead. I see how Stella chases her jolly ball across the yard, and how she shakes it when she is real excited. I certainly hope that never happens, and this cat doesn't seem to have any interest in testing its 9 lives. But it is the owner's responsibility to keep their animals safe. We had an indoor/outdoor cat. Used to just hang in our yard during the day, but come in at night. One night he decided to stay out. Big mistake....a fox got him. We felt awful....but that is how nature works. Cats kill mice all the time. This time around, the hunter became the prey.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dogs are dogs, not little furry humans. The kitten was nothing more than a trespassing rodent. Would you be disgusted or horrified if your dog killed a mouse or a rat or a chipmunk? Well the kitten is not any different. 

Can you have GS bitches raise litters of kittens? YES, it is possible. And introducing a cat to a dog, even a kitten to a dog within your house is different than a neighborhood cat wandering into your yard. 

My brother's dog, while I had it on a chain for the day -- I was working on her kennel. Well, she killed my neighbor's kitten that came over and she got it. I was right there, I pulled it out of her mouth, it was still alive. I put it in a box, and did not see any wounds on it, but she had shaken it. I took it to my neighbor and explained what happened. 

I asked a few days later, and they said it didn't make it. I said I was sorry, but they shrudged and said it was an outdoor cat, it happens. 

It does not make us feel good, but it is what it is. Jazzy had extreme prey drive -- working line crazy bitch, sorry WL folks but it is true. She went through my window 3 times. 3 times. Finally we boarded the window up. She chewed through my television antenna. Lovely. I still don't have TV. She HATED cats -- outside. My brother, when he took her back after two years of my taking care of her, had indoor cats, and she tolerated them. But outside cats did not have a prayer. 

It was just the way she was wired.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a hard time understanding how its considered "how nature works" when a cat that has a home is eaten by wildlife or a dog. If they are pets, then they should be inside and kept safe. Why have a cat if its outside and at risk? A cat is a domesticated animal and is no match for nature. I don't buy that they need the fresh air, they need to hunt, blah blah blah. I have 5 cats that are completely happy being inside. The two that came from outside won't even go near the door, they aren't stupid. I did buy a tunnel that is made for cats for my one cat to go in when we move, but he would be under heavy supervision. I just can't imagine one of my cats getting hit by a car or getting eaten by an animal and saying that is how nature works, that is not how it works. Its people that keep them safe, the same way they keep their dogs safe. There should be a leash law for cats to.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had up to 5 cats (two just passed they were 20+ years old indoors.

I have to many 'critters' around that make it quite unsafe for cats outside around here.

All of them were/are very happy to be indoors. My youngest on I take out myself on a harness and long line to let her explore etc..She has no desire to go outside unless I take her out.

Many feel cats indoors is not "fair" to the cat. Guess it's a personal choice if one wants to take the risk and let them out..THey are fair game for anything


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have asthma and cats are much worse than dogs for that. A lot of people simply do not want indoor cats. And we are out in the country, so we don't need to go looking for a cat to bring home as a pet. People dump them on us all the time. And once you start feeding them, they're yours forever. 

After I lost Monster Kitty, I got rid of all the carpets in the house, and vowed no more indoor cats -- due to the asthma. I had Goblin Kitty for about 8 years. She was dumped. I got her fixed and vetted and provided her with food. She found her own water, and she left me presents on occasion of blue jays, moles and bats. Possom got her though, finally. Attacked her more than once, and though I took her to the vet after each attack, the last one she just did not recover from. 

Outdoor cats are good to have around though. They keep the rodent population down. That's their job. You can like it or not like it, understand it or not. In my neighborhood animal control will do nothing about cats because they say they are not domestic animals. So you either have to vet them and feed them, ignore them and hope the disappear and do not multiply, relocate them late at night and hope you don't get caught, or shoot them. One of the best things that Goblin did for me is she pretty much kept the other cats away.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

lexie hates my neighbors outside cats, and she would love to eat one. I always work on her ignoring the cats as we walk past, but if she was off leash then I could kiss her ass goodbye, and the kitties. I have to say that I am not fond of her high prey drive. so sorry you had to witness these attacks


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My dogs live with my indoor cats with no issue. However, if my cats get out, my dogs treat them very different. I cannot guarantee the safety if any cat in my back yard. 

That said, a ferret wandered into my yard not long ago, luckily all my dogs heeded the recall and the ferret was spared, then spent the night in my bathroom until its owners were found. But had they not, the ferret would have died. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ammo seems to be indifferent about cats. He has only seen one up close and he was younger, about 6 months. I was trying to teach him to ignore dogs and had him sitting when a kitten came strolling up and sat down next to him. He did get excited, but didn't act mean at all. More like he had found a new play mate. 

Our boxer MAK was a different story. In his opinion cats were meant to be killed. We did have a few cats around him, but when we brought a new cat home it was always a very intense few weeks. After a while he would finally come to tolerate, and in one case even love the cat. Once he knew the cat it didn't matter if the cat was inside or outside he was fine with it. If it was a cat he didn't know though he was intent on wanting to catch and kill it. He never did kill a cat, but there is no doubt in my mind that if he could have caught one he would have. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> I have asthma and cats are much worse than dogs for that. A lot of people simply do not want indoor cats. And we are out in the country, so we don't need to go looking for a cat to bring home as a pet. People dump them on us all the time. And once you start feeding them, they're yours forever.
> 
> After I lost Monster Kitty, I got rid of all the carpets in the house, and vowed no more indoor cats -- due to the asthma. I had Goblin Kitty for about 8 years. She was dumped. I got her fixed and vetted and provided her with food. She found her own water, and she left me presents on occasion of blue jays, moles and bats. Possom got her though, finally. Attacked her more than once, and though I took her to the vet after each attack, the last one she just did not recover from.
> 
> Outdoor cats are good to have around though. They keep the rodent population down. That's their job. You can like it or not like it, understand it or not. In my neighborhood animal control will do nothing about cats because they say they are not domestic animals. So you either have to vet them and feed them, ignore them and hope the disappear and do not multiply, relocate them late at night and hope you don't get caught, or shoot them. One of the best things that Goblin did for me is she pretty much kept the other cats away.


I understand if one has asthma or allergies, then they should not have a cat or dog or whichever causes the issue. The rodent population is handled by coyotes, foxes, and maybe even raccoons. It is not a cats job to keep an area rodent free. Its crazy to think they aren't domesticated, in most ways they are more domestic then dogs. And there bites can be just as dangerous as a dogs. Its not the cats fault they don't have a home, blame the human that dumped them, thought it was okay for them to be outside because that is where they are meant to be, or didn't care enough to fix them. Cats need homes and need to be safe just as much as dogs. Its a personal preference if a person likes them or not, but they are meant to be pets and we(as a whole) have let them down miserably. I say that when mine are gone I won't get anymore, but that is a lie. There will always be people out there that just don't care and feel that these animals are disposable and I will always have an open door for them. I can't just walk away, I can't shoot them, because I do care that they are living breathing things that would love to have a warm place to sleep and food in their bellies without worrying about being attacked.


----------

